# Raidgruppe Flamewalkers Alextrasza



## Meep (20. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​(für eine Weiterleitung einfach auf das Bild klicken!)​
Unsere (allianz) Raidgruppe existiert bereits seit Ende 2005 und besteht aus unterschiedlichen Gilden. Wir sind ein netter Haufen aus erfahrenen Spielern, der sich jetzt gerne um weitere nette Spieler vergrößern will.

Unser Ziel ist es, gemeinsam mit euch alle neuen Dungeons zu erobern und unsere neuen Mitglieder entsprechend dafür auszubilden.

Teilnehmen können:
- einzelne Spieler, egal ob sie in einer Gilde sind oder nicht
- kleinere Gilden (bis 25 aktive Spieler) im Ganzen!

Bewerben könnt ihr euch in unserem Forum 

Wir freuen uns auf neue Gesichter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meep (22. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bump


----------



## Meep (25. Mai 2007)

Meep schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bump


----------



## Meep (4. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los beeewerben


----------



## Meep (22. Juni 2007)

Meep schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> los beeewerben


bump


----------

